# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Vertidos de aguas residuales en el P. N de las Tablas de Damiel

## G20

He visto una noticia en TVE, sobre el efecto de las aguas depuradas en el parque nacional. 

 "La entrada de vertidos de aguas residuales urbanas que ha recibido el Parque Nacional ha provocado la desaparición del 50 por ciento de las praderas de carófitos que se lograron recuperar en el último año."

Me planteaba si realmente se están depurando las aguas en una zona tan delicada como esta. Y si no se podía haber evitado, pues por lo visto ya se había producido en otras ocasiones, después de la recuperación de estos dos últimos años.
 Os dejo el link:
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110703...l/445273.shtml

----------


## G20

El Ministerio de Agricultura entrega a la Junta la explotación de la Depuradora de Aguas Residuales de Almagro y Bolaños de Calatrava 

http://www.teletoledo.es/noticia.php...de%20Calatrava

----------

